

MetaJS: Logos-oriented Lisp compiled to Javascript - dogada
http://www.coect.net/metajs/

======
gliese1337
This seems like an absolutely terrible idea as far as writing code that other
humans will be able to understand goes.

~~~
dogada
From my experience MetaJS allows to write much cleaner code eliminating a lot
of typical boilerplate. Many frameworks assume that some functions always have
some parameters (for example "request" or "callback") and MetaJS improves
signal/noise ratio in such cases. Look at some examples at
[https://github.com/dogada/metajs](https://github.com/dogada/metajs)

